# best blade for chop saw



## shade (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a 14" chop saw and need to make +/- 250 cuts on 2" x 3/16 wall square tubing. What is the best blade for this. Thanks


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Best value, best cutting, best longevity?

If money is no object get a diamond edge.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I like the dewalt 8020. You get them for around $70 for a 10 pack. Have tried the cheaper ones and they have no life spend too much time changing out blades.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Makita
Less expensive than a lot, but good life.
Just got done making about 100 cuts on 1-1/2" square tubing and 14 cuts on 3" schd. 40 pipe and still got plenty of wheel left.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree that Dewalt and Makita are worth the money.


----------



## crvbs (Jul 5, 2004)

with 250 cuts you might want to consider one of these. you can lay them flat and cut a bunch at one time. lot less messy too. http://www.evolutionpowertools.com/us/


----------



## crvbs (Jul 5, 2004)

http://www.evolutionpowertools.com/us/steel/products/ wrong link milwakee make one too.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

You have to be rich to afford those.
They also don't like starting a cut on the flat of something.
Start on a corner, they cut great, not so much starting at the top of a flat or when you get to the bottom of that cut.
Made over 100 cuts on 1-1/2" tubing and some schedule 40 pipe the other day plenty of Makita blade left. Made 24 cuts on 2" square and 31 cuts on 3/4" rail spindles today, still plenty of blade.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

80 tooth carbide tip for ferrous metals for steel or the non-ferrous for aluminum with a saw doing around 1800 RPMs. if you have a saw designed for wood it turns much faster and would have issues cutting metals(heating too much and leaving to much burr) even with the appropriate blade.


----------

